# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Qui Nhơn trong tôi

## phuongoanh2qdt

Qui Nhơn trong tôi

Qui Nhơn, biển vẫn hát những lời gọi nhớ, "mưa vẫn mưa bay trên tầng tháp cổ" như thuở nào có chàng lãng tử đã thả hồn vào con sóng ân tình của biển Qui Nhơn, của Tháp Đôi tình tứ .
            Nhớ lắm Qui Nhơn, những đứa bé đen nhẻm, tóc đỏ hoe vì nắng và muối biển lang thang bắt còng trên bờ cát vàng ươm sắc kén. Biển ngoài kia xanh ngắt đến nao lòng. Tuổi thơ ta ơi đâu rồi?
            Thương lắm Qui Nhơn, xích lô lam lũ, xe lam ba bánh nổ váng trời, gánh gánh gồng gồng rau từ các ngả ngoại thành tinh mơ đổ về các chợ. Đèn đường hắt , sáng lên khuôn mặt dầu dãi nắng mưa, lấp lánh nụ cười áo vá.


            Qui Nhơn của tôi, bài thơ viết vội thuở sinh viên còn thơm nụ hôn người thiếu nữ bất chợt trong đêm tiếng mưa rả rích. Gió hất tung sách vở, ướt nhòe câu thơ căn phòng ký túc. Mênh mang nhớ một thời "nước mắm đại dương, canh toàn quốc", những ngọn gió tung bờ tóc sinh viên hăm hở bước vào đời.
            Qui Nhơn của tôi trắng trinh áo học trò, lấp lánh mắt đen, hồng tươi hạnh phúc. Sân trường râm ran giọng cười đùa, giờ tan học niềm vui như Tết, xe đạp ơi vẫn cứ vui đời.

            Qui Nhơn của tôi, nhà xây vội lam nham gạch ngói. Những phố mới mọc lên chưa kịp nhớ tên đường, những con hẻm ngoằn ngoèo bụi đất,... Tôi gặp Qui Nhơn hòa điệu phố và quê.
            Qui Nhơn trong tôi vẫn thế, vẫn ân tình muối mặn như Đời, vẫn ngọt ngào như nụ hôn em, để chiều chiều long rong phố xá lại thèm được trẻ trung hoài như thành phố, thèm hát một lời say đắm Tình Yêu

----------

